# Parking in Pittsburgh



## AAARGH! (Aug 14, 2009)

I will be taking the CL out one day and returning on the Penny the next day, so I will need to leave my car for about 40 hours including an overnight. I will have to arrive VERY early to catch the 5:30AM CL.

Anybody have experience with this? What are my options?

Thanks!!


----------



## librarian (Aug 15, 2009)

Did you notice a lack of quick responses? That is because there is no simple answer to your question. Many times I have suggested Amtrak travel, and people's interest ends with the lack of parking at the Pittsburgh Amtrak Station.

There is no long-term parking at the Station, just short-term "pick up" parking that can be a mess at train time.

The Pittsburgh Parking Authority in 2008 opened the new Grant Street Transportation Center Garage right across Liberty Avenue from the Amtrak Station. Looking at the web site for the Authority, it appears that parking could be $ 13.00 per day at that facility, but I would call 412-288-5569 (day number for that facility) or 412-560-2504 (general information) to find out specifically.

There are other lots downtown owned by another company, but they seem to have limited hours. The airport is miles away, and buses don't connect at train times.

Maybe someone else can add to the information.


----------



## AAARGH! (Aug 17, 2009)

librarian said:


> Did you notice a lack of quick responses? That is because there is no simple answer to your question. Many times I have suggested Amtrak travel, and people's interest ends with the lack of parking at the Pittsburgh Amtrak Station.
> There is no long-term parking at the Station, just short-term "pick up" parking that can be a mess at train time.
> 
> The Pittsburgh Parking Authority in 2008 opened the new Grant Street Transportation Center Garage right across Liberty Avenue from the Amtrak Station. Looking at the web site for the Authority, it appears that parking could be $ 13.00 per day at that facility, but I would call 412-288-5569 (day number for that facility) or 412-560-2504 (general information) to find out specifically.
> ...


I called. They said the Pittsburgh Parking Authority is right across the street, is open 24/7, and it is $13/day. That's the way I will go.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Metastable (Jan 23, 2011)

AAARGH! said:


> librarian said:
> 
> 
> > Did you notice a lack of quick responses? That is because there is no simple answer to your question. Many times I have suggested Amtrak travel, and people's interest ends with the lack of parking at the Pittsburgh Amtrak Station.
> ...


And only 5$ per day for the weekends, starting at 4:00 PM on friday !!! This is a GOOD option for the weekend...


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 23, 2011)

On our Chicago trip last year we parked at the Pittsburgh Grant Street transportaion center for five days and all was OK. Its directly across the street from the Amtrak station, convenient, has plenty of parking, 24/7 security and is reasonably priced.


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Jan 24, 2011)

I work at the building directly across from these two. Yes, you can park there overnight. It's well guarded, one of the guards walks through every hour. It's clean and open.

There are technically two garages and the rail line bisects them. If you have a larger vehicle like a Tahoe or Suburban, or even a long vehicle like a Town Car, I highly recommend parking in the BLUE garage around the back of the building. The Red garage has very very tight turns and low clearances. The Red garage is the one everyone sees from the Greyhound station and Amtrak. Access to the Blue garage is on the next block.


----------



## BillZ200 (Jan 11, 2012)

There is long term parking at the Pittsburgh Parking Authority garage on Grant Street, across from the Pittsburgh AMTRAK station. It is not advertised on any signage at the garage, but you can get more details by calling (412) 560-7202 and ask for Helen. You can also visit their website by Googling Pittsburgh Parking Authority.

You will find a rate chart and information about the two entry points (there is a height restriction). You may also want to contact the parking garage manager prior to leaving your vehicle so he/she is aware of your extended stay.


----------



## LeeH (Apr 6, 2012)

How do you get from the parking garage to the Amtrack station? I have to push my Mom in a companion chair. Is there a walkway over the tracks?


----------



## TML (Apr 7, 2012)

LeeH said:


> How do you get from the parking garage to the Amtrack station? I have to push my Mom in a companion chair. Is there a walkway over the tracks?


No, you'll have to cross the street at the intersection of 11th, Liberty, and Grant, and then follow Liberty Avenue to just before the rail bridge where you can enter the station.


----------



## LeeH (Apr 7, 2012)

TML said:


> LeeH said:
> 
> 
> > How do you get from the parking garage to the Amtrack station? I have to push my Mom in a companion chair. Is there a walkway over the tracks?
> ...


Thank you for your reply! Sorry I posted twice




. Maybe I would be better off to take mom to the station first, then park and walk over. Which would be closer, red or blue?


----------

